# Lilah vs The Klennex Box



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, my. Doesn't she look pleased with herself? Hope she helped you clean up!! Teesha loves battling kleenex boxes, too. And toilet paper rolls. Must be a cream coloured poodle thing.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

lol - she really was quite pleased! I couldn't help but laugh even though Lilah *did not* help with the clean up. This is what was waiting for us after church...

Lesson learned - now all tissues are put up out of her reach or at least turned upside down.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I laughed  her face is so cute


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

She wanted to go with you to church! lol


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

petitpie said:


> She wanted to go with you to church! lol


Well, sometimes the poodles do come to church with us. I know it sounds odd but we have a detached area for the Youth Group and it is a brilliant place for socialization. It's extra fun because it is attached to a huge gym and the dogs get to run around. They have yet to be in the sanctuary :angel:


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

She looks very proud of herself  Nice going, Lilah! Angie has the same hobby.

She's a very beautiful girl.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

My poodle puppy stuck her head in an empty kleenex box being nosey. It was hilarious when she couldn't get it out and I had to take it off her head! Must be something about kleenex boxes!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That's funny, and BTW, she looks pretty pleased with herself if I say so myself!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Funny you should mention kleenex boxes and cream poodles. Sunny is not too interested in cardboard roll from toilet paper, but DID try to tear a FedEx box (LOL) which I had just sealed to return a Hurtta coat that was too small.....and he HAS tried to grab and shred magazines, mail catalogs, etc., too!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG, that face is priceless! She looks soooo pleased with her "artwork".


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

That look on her face is too much. She was so very pleased with her performance. How could you even help but laugh?


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

*Kleenex box*

Callie is a fan of kleenex too. She can smell them across the room and isn't above picking your pocket if you have one in there. She seems quite proud of herself when she shreds them! Must be a poodle thing.........


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

SusanG said:


> Callie is a fan of kleenex too.... Must be a poodle thing.........


Our Wheaten Terriers, particularly Cailin, were also fond of stealing kleenex from pockets. She never went for the box, though. 

Along with kleenex and toilet paper, Teesha's also fond of destroying cardboard boxes and (gulp) library books. She's loves chewing on tree branches. She must have figured out that paper products are trees in a different form. :bounce:

I keep coming back to this thread. Love, love, love the look on Lilah's face!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Sounds all too familiar! Lilah is the biggest sneak when it comes to dryer sheets, tissues or any paper products. She'll even take them right out of my pocket in slow motion so I won't notice!!! Lilah is a pistol, I tell ya'

@ cailinriley: I had a toy poodle named Teesha!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my!! It looks like she had such a good time! Who needs toys?


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

What a character. Previous posters are all right, she looks mighty pleased with herself. Very cute!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOL.....I had the best laugh!! Isn't she just the cutest thing? How can you be mad at such a clever girl? Tell her thank you for me for brightening up my day. (Sorry for you though!)_


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Sounds all too familiar! Lilah is the biggest sneak when it comes to dryer sheets, tissues or any paper products. She'll even take them right out of my pocket in slow motion so I won't notice!!! Lilah is a pistol, I tell ya'
> 
> @ cailinriley: I had a toy poodle named Teesha!


Oh, be very careful of the dryer sheets. Hope Lilah doesn't swallow any of her "victims". Lilah sounds like a wonderfully playful pooch. Wish I could meet her. 

What a coincidence that you had a poodle named Teesha! DH suggested the name Tasha, but that's the name of one of my friends. I went looking for variations, and was debating between Teesha and Taysha. When I discovered that "tee" in Sanskrit means "ninth born", that sealed the deal. Teesha was the ninth, and last, pup in her litter.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the look on her face! Terrific picture.  What is it about paper and poodles anyway?


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't know what it is about tissues! Delphi also loves tearing tissues, cardboard and toilet paper up!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh goodness! That smug little grin on her face!

Don't you love that it's guaranteed we will laugh at least once daily because of these poodles?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

cailinriley said:


> Oh, be very careful of the dryer sheets. Hope Lilah doesn't swallow any of her "victims". Lilah sounds like a wonderfully playful pooch. Wish I could meet her.


Agreed! I know how dangerous the dryer sheets are but I swear they are like poodle crack to Lilah :afraid: Fortunately, like the tissues, she likes to stand on them and then rip them to pieces. On occasion, even though I am very careful with this stuff, she still manages to get her paws on one. I call Lilah "Houdini" more often than not :argh:


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I love the proud look on her face with her masterpiece in the background! PRICELESS!! 

It is funny, when I came home with the kids from school today. I noticed that hubby was working on the master bathroom upstairs. The hallway and bedroom were covered in shredded tissues. I asked him if he was watching her. He said, "Oh yes. I let her do it and she chewed up my leather work gloves too! It kept her very busy." HUH?! I think I need to train my husband too! 

On another note...We have therapy dogs do the children's sermon in our church sometimes. It is always so wonderful when the dogs come. Everyone is always drawn to them. They are like rock stars. Yes! I am also a dog groupie. One day, I hope to have Rosie trained to be a therapy dog.

Thanks for posting the picture. It really made me smile!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Arborgale said:


> The hallway and bedroom were covered in shredded tissues. I asked him if he was watching her. He said, "Oh yes. I let her do it and she chewed up my leather work gloves too! It kept her very busy."


:ahhhhh: Oh no!!! Lol - I am speechless


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a surreal picture. It's as if the poodle was created from the white fluff on the floor behind her and smiling a "Welcome to me!"


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Pleased as punch, she is!
:angel:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahaha! What a monkey! Our boys, never the girls, love to turn a double roll of toilet paper into mounds of confetti every chance they get.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Hahahaha! What a monkey! Our boys, never the girls, love to turn a double roll of toilet paper into mounds of confetti every chance they get.


:laugh: lol Arreau - it is the opposite at our house! Jasper is such a good boy while I have to keep at least one eye on Lilah *all the time*. She is a monkey in a poodle suit :laugh:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Seems Lilah knows it's "cold and flu season" and time to keep the kleenex handy! I long ago decided Chagall is descended from a line of goats; no paper product is totally safe from him, tissues and toilet paper are particularly vulnerable. One of the best commands I ever taught him is "Leave It!" It has saved many a double roll of tp! Good for you for catching Lilah on a "tear," and for photographing the aftermath. I usually just reach for the vacuum cleaner, your approach is _way_ more fun!!:laugh:


----------

